

What Marissa Mayer Can Really Do with Yahoo--And It Doesn't Mean Pinkifying It - mikeleeorg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/deannazandt/2012/07/30/girls-will-be-girls-what-marissa-mayer-can-really-do-with-yahoo-and-it-doesnt-mean-pinkifying-it/

======
sp332
I had the same first impression <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4310349>

